
Testing REST Web Services with Rails - jingweno
http://owenou.com/2011/07/20/testing-rest-web-services-with-rails.html
======
jingweno
Testing REST web services has never been easy. It requires a running web
server, multiple threads, network conection and complex transaction
management.

Ideally, REST web service client test should have the following
characteristics:

    
    
        The experience of testing web service API is similar to that of testing a ActiveRecord model
        Start up and shut down the web server for the purpose of running REST web services
        Rollback test data after each test
        Control fixture creation for REST web services
    

In this article, I demonstrate solutions to each of those mentioned with
ActiveResource and Distributed Ruby.

